
Search and Rescue Teams Aim to Save Lives with Off-The-Shelf Drones - dcschelt
http://makezine.com/2015/12/15/search-and-rescue-teams-aim-to-save-lives-off-the-shelf-drones/
======
thecrumb
Make sure they register them first.

------
SemiconductorR
great application of drones

